# Scientific Atlanta Webstar DPC 2100 cable modem



## vegajl

I have a Scientific Atlanta DPC cable moden.
I launch my browser (Mozilla Firefox) with the 192.168.100.1 address in order to check the cable signal power.
But the browser ask me for a User Name and a Password.
What does it means?


----------



## johnwill

I'm going to guess that means that the ISP has locked the configuration of that modem. Ask them if they'll give you the password.


----------



## mijimo

HELLO 
I FEEL IT BY MY INGLES. 
I AM SPANISH.

(Internet Explorer)

ADMIN: Infinite 
PASSWORD: SetValue

GREETINGS


----------

